# Mad Monk - Fremantle



## gussigan (6/3/07)

was catching the bus home from the train station the other day and i went past a place all boarded up with signs saying Mad Monk Brewing is coming soon. went home and looked it up and it appears it's being run by a company called OzBrewing and they plan to open up shop in the next month or so

anyone know anything about this? will be good to have more beers to sample


----------



## Lukes (6/3/07)

I just googled up this..

Link

and 

Link

:beerbang:


----------



## goatherder (6/3/07)

There is some detailed info from the brewer himself on the Beeradvocate forums:

http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/942927


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (6/3/07)

I was in freo last night and the location is the old miss maud site. what a fantastic location. this place is going to go off. lets hope the beer lives up to the name!


----------



## facter (19/10/07)

.. this has no opened apparently - anyone been there?

Anyopne know what beer they have there?

Their website is shocking.


----------



## Simon W (19/10/07)

Open already? Was in freo last weekend and there seemed to be lots still to do. Tho I s'pose they coulda done it in a week.
Months ago they were advertising for workers, I had a look for anything in the brewery (even sweeping the floor!) but it was waiters/kitchen hands etc they were looking for.


----------



## uneekwahn (19/10/07)

http://madmonk.com.au/



edit: interestingly, they don't detail what beers they have!


----------



## Asher (19/10/07)

Richard has installed the old 6 hL 'Nail' brewery at the 'Monk' and plans to brew "Specialty Beers" on it ... The rest (Standard house beers - no doubt to be labelled 'craftbrewed'....) are being contract brewed at Gauge Roads.... 

A brewer once told me to make sure you ask the question... "Where does this craftbrewed beer come from?"


----------



## mika (19/10/07)

Asher said:


> Richard has installed the old 6 hL 'Nail' brewery at the 'Monk' and plans to brew "Specialty Beers" on it ... The rest (Standard house beers - no doubt to be labelled 'craftbrewed'....) are being contract brewed at Gauge Roads....
> 
> A brewer once told me to make sure you ask the question... "Where does this craftbrewed beer come from?"



What are you doing on here, aren't you meant to be in Manilla ?


----------



## markws (19/10/07)

Hi,

A friend of mine won 2 x 50l kegs of the mad monks - summer blonde/ale and I had the opportunity to drink more than a few cups.

A very drinkable ale - highly recommend giving it a test drive.

MarkWS


----------



## sathid (29/10/07)

I went to check out Mad Monk yesterday afternoon. Walked in expecting it to be set-up in a similar fashion to little creatures brewery. Instead, at the moment, it is licensed as a restaraunt, and as such, you have to order a meal to drink (which seems a little odd, given the new liquor licensing laws...) and the place is set up as more of a restaraunt than a brewery. They hadn't finished the place yet, and it seemed upstairs was closed (perhaps it will be more pub-like upstairs?) so we got seated, had a quick look at the menu, and ended up leaving without ordering. The menu is similar to that at little creatures, only more formal (read - very modern "fancy" cuisine. Not really the light snack we wanted with a beer.)

I'll be back when they will serve me a beer without a meal, to see what it's like. I've been waiting patiently for Mad Monk to open, expecting something styled on the monastary breweries I visited whilst in Europe, and left feeling quite dissapointed, and rather embarrassed that I'd promised my friends a visit to a new brewery. It just felt like walking in to a fancy restaraunt. Far too uptight for a sunday afternoon drinking.

Has anyone else been along to it yet?


----------



## barfridge (29/10/07)

I went the other week. Had the crocodile pizza (excellent), and the epic (malty ale - not bad at all).

I can't wait until things are set up better, and a bar section is opened.


----------



## Katherine (6/11/07)

Seems everybody has being doing the same thing... walking in and walking out! They only have 2 of there beers on tap at the moment. Outside looks great for a Sunday Session though. :beer:


----------



## sinkas (6/11/07)

I visited yesterday arvo, after completing a very important exam, hoping for a nice meal and the beers, Sat there for 20 mins, not a staff member in sight, my mate arrived, about 10-15 tourists were also in dismay, We walked out un-fed or watered. I am a little worried this palce is a bit too wanky for fremantle, and for a craft brewery, and it certainly does not fit well with the image of the head brewer. I guess I was expecting a more beer-centered venue, but it might be in 12 months time.


----------



## Katherine (7/11/07)

I think Fremantle needs a change. Espeacially on the restuarant front. There is only so much pasta one can eat. But so far i have not heard anything good about the Monk. 

Anybody tried The Loft out??? new for Little Creatures.


----------



## sathid (7/11/07)

I've been up and had a look. In the front bar they had a nice selection of imported bottle beers 

It's a bit more like an upmarket bar than anything else. Didn't go into the back bar (overlooking the water) but it looked to be a cross between a bar/lounge type setup, and a restaurant. It's not finished I don't think, but it looks like it could be pretty good.

Can't wait until they extend the current brewery/pub into the vacant site


----------



## Katherine (7/11/07)

Are they extending Little Creatures? I do know there renovating the back bit that looks over the water. More outside room will be fantastic as I find the ambience of the inside way to noisy.


----------



## sathid (7/11/07)

I don't know for sure, but word on the grapevine is that they are extending into the vacant area. (they knocked down part of harbourside)


Should be interesting out the back when finished also.


----------



## troywhite (7/11/07)

wow that sounds disappointing for the Monk.
I was gonna pay it a visit on my short trip back to Perth this weekend, but based on the comments in here I think I will just visit my usual fave the Sail & Anchor.


----------



## Asher (7/11/07)

Katie said:


> I think Fremantle needs a change. Espeacially on the restuarant front. There is only so much pasta one can eat. But so far i have not heard anything good about the Monk.
> 
> Anybody tried The Loft out??? new for Little Creatures.



I agree, a couple of nice single seating fine dining restaurants instead of rows of multi seating pasta shoveling places in Freo would be nice. But at a brewery?... No thanks...

Yep Mika - Hi from Manila

Was out last night with the Boss... He was ordered Sam Mig Lights... I didn't have the heart to tell him that light beer here is not a %alc thing, its a calorie thing (like an extra dry in Aus). Ended up quite a funny night

Asher


----------



## mika (7/11/07)

At least you've got internet acess of some description


----------



## dig (7/11/07)

Loft is pretty cool. Not a bad bottled beer selection. Nice fresh Landlord.


----------



## raistlin_kell (8/11/07)

uneekwahn said:


> http://madmonk.com.au/



IMO website looks like a load of [email protected] Hope they do a better job of making beer. Bring back the classic steak sammo and I'll be there!


----------



## troywhite (8/11/07)

well I am definitely going there for lunch tomorrow with aspro so I'll give you all a proper critique afterwards


----------



## Katherine (8/11/07)

I agree... when your at a pub you want pub grub... still gets me when a pub charges $20.00 for a burger. Apparently the food is good at the Monk though! At least if the Monk is no good its not far to walk to the Sail And Anchor! The food is over priced there aswell...


----------



## Asher (8/11/07)

Remember to ask "where did ths craftbrewed beer come from"

Dont think the 6HL DME has been commisioned yet

Hijack - Think I may have stunbled onto a Micro in Manila last night. Was set up by Pivo Praha (Czech) Dont know anything else just saw a flyer in a window about it. Havent tried the beer either. The search will continue tonight after work...


----------



## Simon W (8/11/07)

The Loft? 
Wow, I thought that place shut down over a decade ago!
Shows how often I get out huh? 

Yeah Creatures is expanding. A while back there was rumour of opening something in (i think) Jarrahdale. Then they bought the land next door which was a night club(Zanzibar?). Last I saw they were demolishing, but that was months ago.


----------



## Katherine (8/11/07)

Im pretty sure the craftbeer at the is going to be Gage Roads... Could be wrong but for some reason that is ringing a bell.

As for Little Creatures, they have floated now (stock market). Service has changed etc... but still a great beer. And looking forward to the renovations out the back. As for the Loft not in a hurry!


----------



## kook (8/11/07)

Simon W said:


> The Loft?
> Wow, I thought that place shut down over a decade ago!
> Shows how often I get out huh?



It's not The Loft that you're thinking of  I think thats now called the "Big Apple".

It's the old upstairs storage area at Little Creatures...


----------



## Simon W (8/11/07)

Aaaahaha, how embarrassment! :wacko: 

Cheers.


----------



## Asher (8/11/07)

Katie said:


> Im pretty sure the craftbeer at the is going to be Gage Roads... Could be wrong but for some reason that is ringing a bell.



yep - do you think the monk will tell joe the public that though?

Now, I'm not saying GR cant make fantastic beer, and the recipies have been designed by Richard who is privvy to such greats as PILS & SEVEN SEAS from his dayd brewing there...

I'm an optimist

Asher


----------



## sinkas (8/11/07)

> Now, I'm not saying GR cant make fantastic beer,



But they are yet to show that they _can_


----------



## sathid (8/11/07)

Katie said:


> I agree... when your at a pub you want pub grub... still gets me when a pub charges $20.00 for a burger. Apparently the food is good at the Monk though! At least if the Monk is no good its not far to walk to the Sail And Anchor! The food is over priced there aswell...


From what I've heard, it was always intended to be a restaurant, rather than a brewpub. I didn't know that until after I visited. Bit of a shame really, but I'm sure it will attract a crowd.




Simon W said:


> The Loft?
> Wow, I thought that place shut down over a decade ago!
> Shows how often I get out huh?
> 
> Yeah Creatures is expanding. A while back there was rumour of opening something in (i think) Jarrahdale. Then they bought the land next door which was a night club(Zanzibar?). Last I saw they were demolishing, but that was months ago.


The Zanzibar closed years ago, they reopened it as Harbourside, and then that closed. The demolished part is still vacant, but they've turned the other half into The Loft.

Not sure about it being an old storage area. Doesn't look like one.


----------



## Beer Guy (9/11/07)

Just to explain a couple of things folks.
1. We now have an alfresco drinking only area in our resteraunt. We are a resteraunt of sorts I guess but in actuality we are a Brasserie as in an eating house attatched to a brewery. This has many upsides and a few downsides but overall it is a civilised place for a brew and chew.

2. I do contract brew with Gage Roads this is to focus on using a 6hL brewery for bigger and less mainstream styles they produce *my* two recipies one is a tame yet quaffable pale/bitter the other a session ale based around a few styles such as Kolsh/Summer Ale. There are plenty more to come it is just I am embroiled in a lengthy tap dance with the ATO hence the delay in firing up Betsy Brew House.

3. I won't brew recognised beer styles as such as I am a free form brewer. Why can't Australian brewers brew beers for Australian tastes. Just because it's from the UK or the States dosn't make it better. I will design beers though that will shake the current scene. As in if I have one more imitation LC produced badly by some brewer trying to hide mistakes by overloading the brew with Cascade for a cheap thrill I may just have to go on a rampage. By the way to those who brew awesome Cascade driven beers i mean no disrespect .

4. My email address is [email protected] please contact me direct for anything or if you have had problems with us. We are an open minded and progressive organisation and we value your feedback good or bad.

Please be patient we are new to Fremantle and still working our way through a lot of red tape blocks put in place by government both local, state and federal by small minded people who wish to see us fail. Eg. approvals for signs/shade trees.

By the way I love the site and if any of you want to pop down on Friday afternoons for beers and laughs lmk 

Cheers and upside down beers
Richard B Moroney


----------



## Goat (9/11/07)

Thanks for the contribution Richard - its great to hear it from the brewer, good luck with it. The addition of those more interesting beers to come out early 2008 will be a welcome addition to the WA scene.

I can feel an AHB / Mad Monk's session coming on....


----------



## Katherine (9/11/07)

I myself am a amateur brewer and a little scared that Beer Guy is also a amateur brewer for the Mad Monk. Maybe I should have a cover charge for when my friends come around to my place for a beer.


----------



## randyrob (9/11/07)

Katie said:


> I myself am a amateur brewer and a little scared that Beer Guy is also a amateur brewer for the Mad Monk. Maybe I should have a cover charge for when my friends come around to my place for a beer.



 haha...took me a while to get that one but it is a friday arvo hey!

perhaps he's been busy building his empire to surf the web?




> By the way to those who brew awesome Cascade driven beers i mean no disrespect .



glad u found the edit button mate. i noticed you use cascade hops in your cooking so it can't be all bad right?

Rob.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/11/07)

Katie said:


> I myself am a amateur brewer and a little scared that Beer Guy is also a amateur brewer for the Mad Monk. Maybe I should have a cover charge for when my friends come around to my place for a beer.




Beerguy is definitely not an amateur, with a healthy commercial track record to prove it.
I hope RM sorts out the problems and listens to the critics, more choice for the consumer is a good thing and can only lift the overall standard by healthy competition.


----------



## Simon W (10/11/07)

Vlad said:


> Beerguy is definitely not an amateur, with a healthy commercial track record to prove it.


Might be wrong, but I think Katie was just poking fun at the AHB rating thingy (under our avatars)



Richard said:


> By the way I love the site and if any of you want to pop down on Friday afternoons for beers and laughs lmk





Goat said:


> I can feel an AHB / Mad Monk's session coming on....



Was thinking same. Would like to sit, sip and watch on a brewday.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (11/11/07)

Beer Guy said:


> Blah, blah, blah etc
> Cheers and upside down beers
> Richard B Moroney


Your damned if you do or damed if you don't. Give the brewery a run for a few months then past judgement I say. No one has even tasted Richards latest drop as far as I can read! Yep ,the website seems a bit iffy(Read Wanky) and the food menu seems a bit high brow but let the beer flow before passing judgement. LC has an iffy website and hosts exxy functions with no 'included beers' but no one gets ancy about them? No point gettin stuck into the new kid on the block(Top band....not) let em have a run... I will let my palate decide before making a deciding/definitive post.......
beers n stuff
Chilla


----------



## raistlin_kell (11/11/07)

Beer Guy said:


> Just to explain a couple of things folks.
> .....
> By the way I love the site and if any of you want to pop down on Friday afternoons for beers and laughs lmk
> 
> ...



Beer Guy
The fact that you've made an effort and introduced yourself here has won you several brownie points in my book!! You're obviously not interested in purely making money and have a genuine love for specialist beers. Gage Roads make a nice drop and its far more quaffable than the traditional mass produced tasteless Aussie *pigswill* thats flogged by the brewing giants.

It would be great to see a little WCB'ers supporting the Mad Monk and i'd like to see an WCB'ers outing organised here maybe in the new year?!? If you were to brew up a special drop for the WCB crew i could only see that going a hell of a long way to intice your fellow brewing brethern to come in for a sample or 3 and a steak sammo or 2 (i'll keep the fingers crossed on the steak sammo). 

Yeah the site is a bit wanky but that my personal opinion... I'm sure others - especially those interested in a plesant meal - will welcome the site. Whatever works. I hope the whole venture works and works well. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your occasional input hereon this forum *&&* visiting the MadMonk venue real soon. 

Question - will you offer kegs of your brews for the potentially admiring public? I have several spare cornelius kegs waiting on my F&P 700l chest freezer/fridge being installed.

TP


----------



## sinkas (12/11/07)

Transparent Proxy said:


> .
> 
> It would be great to see a little WCB'ers supporting the Mad Monk and i'd like to see an WCB'ers outing organised here maybe in the new year?!? If you were to brew up a special drop for the WCB crew i could only see that going a hell of a long way to intice your fellow brewing brethern to come in for a sample or 3 and a steak sammo or 2 (i'll keep the fingers crossed on the steak sammo).
> 
> TP



Looks like we have a nominee for WCB activities officer tonight.


----------



## Beer Guy (12/11/07)

Breweries don't make money thats for sure. I am interested in anyone and anything that loves beer in all it's forms. I believe that as a beer evangelist we all have an inner beer that wants/needs to be unleashed.

I would like to see monk evolve into a safe bet it for beer geek's and beer newbies alike and am only in the unsteady first steps of that vision. For those who would like to share in the journey I welcome you aboard for those who have had not such a positive experience on behalf of all the Mad Monk team we feel that we have let you down but ask that you try again in a few months. 

As for off premises kegs for now that is not a reality but as we develop more sites it is a distinct possibility.

Re: WCB doing a special brew why the hell not the devil is in the details but I think some common ground could be reached to benifit both parties, drop me an email [email protected] when you are ready and we can meet up and see if it's doable.

I have just planned out the next four brews for Monk and due to some ridiculous red tape am falling behind my schedule however there is somthing in store for the hop heads something for the Archeological Brewers something to tide you over whilst you fast around lent and a bushfire in a glass of which should polarise drinkers into a love it or hate it mindset should roll out towards end of December into January/Feb have plans for some truffles to but that is another story. 


Keep up the good work and remember the opportunity in beer lies in it's diversity.

Cheers and Movember Beers
Richard Mad Monk Moroney.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/11/07)

Beer Guy said:


> Breweries don't make money thats for sure. I am interested in anyone and anything that loves beer in all it's forms. I believe that as a beer evangelist we all have an inner beer that wants/needs to be unleashed.
> 
> I would like to see monk evolve into a safe bet it for beer geek's and beer newbies alike and am only in the unsteady first steps of that vision. For those who would like to share in the journey I welcome you aboard for those who have had not such a positive experience on behalf of all the Mad Monk team we feel that we have let you down but ask that you try again in a few months.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard
I havent sampled your beers yet but hope to get up to Freo soon.Teething problems occur in ever brewery opening and this is to be expected.I expect you will become a brewing force in WA and wider Aussie soon.You can count on WA brewers and drinkers to at the very least try your products when you get into full swing.Good luck and good brewing.Brew a good Pilsner and Im there.
Cheers 
Gryphon Brewing
Perth


----------



## deebee (12/11/07)

Simon W said:


> The Loft?
> Wow, I thought that place shut down over a decade ago!
> Shows how often I get out huh?



*Sigh* You have brought a tear to my eye with that memory. I was a life member at that hallowed establishment and still have the keyring somewhere. I don't remember any microbrews there, though I do remember the night an angry ejected patron emptied six rounds into the crowded lobby and failed to hit anyone. I went to a posh wedding reception there this year and watched the bridal waltz in the same room where I once watched Lux Interior masturbate on stage looking up Poison Ivy's miniskirt. How times change.


Ooops :icon_offtopic: 

DB


----------



## PistolPatch (12/11/07)

Oh my goodness deebee! LOL!

Richard, hope you'll be there this Friday. A few of us will drop down about 6pm (including amita from Margaret River) and if anyone else wants to join us, please do. Also a brew day next day at my place where amita is going to crack fis first AG with Kai doing a beer alongside. Maybe we should all go to the Mad Monk about 10pm Saturday as well :blink:

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Katherine (13/11/07)

I think Ill be taking a taxi on Saturday!!!!


----------



## Steve (13/11/07)

Where abouts is it in Fremantle? Within crawling distance of LC, Sail n Anchor and Clancies? Will be doing a couple of pub crawls over Christmas.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob (13/11/07)

Steve said:


> Where abouts is it in Fremantle? Within crawling distance of LC, Sail n Anchor and Clancies? Will be doing a couple of pub crawls over Christmas.
> Cheers
> Steve



it's pretty much across the road from S&A to the right a little.


----------



## Steve (13/11/07)

randyrob said:


> it's pretty much across the road from S&A to the right a little.




cheerin! :chug: 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## amita (13/11/07)

Richard, hope you'll be there this Friday. A few of us will drop down about 6pm (including amita from Margaret River) and if anyone else wants to join us, please do. Also a brew day next day at my place where amita is going to crack fis first AG with Kai doing a beer alongside. Maybe we should all go to the Mad Monk about 10pm Saturday as well :blink:

Cheers,
Pat
[/quote]

Yahoo!!!! :beer: 
always nice to meet new people and new beers!!
hope to meet some of the perth AHB scene , might not have an 8 am start on saturday :blink: 

cheers Amita


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/11/07)

deebee said:


> *Sigh* You have brought a tear to my eye with that memory. I was a life member at that hallowed establishment and still have the keyring somewhere. I don't remember any microbrews there, though I do remember the night an angry ejected patron emptied six rounds into the crowded lobby and failed to hit anyone. I went to a posh wedding reception there this year and watched the bridal waltz in the same room where I once watched Lux Interior masturbate on stage looking up Poison Ivy's miniskirt. How times change.
> Ooops :icon_offtopic:
> 
> DB



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cracker deebee.
Can your pussy do the dog?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Beer Guy (13/11/07)

This friday not so good I am looking after the kiddies so wifey can go to a tupperware party!!!!!!!!!!!!! Time to crack the La Fin du Mond. :icon_drunk:


----------



## deebee (13/11/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cracker deebee.
> Can your pussy do the dog?
> ...




Mine can. Or at least it could in those days.


----------



## Simon W (13/11/07)

deebee said:


> *Sigh* You have brought a tear to my eye with that memory. I was a life member at that hallowed establishment and still have the keyring somewhere. I don't remember any microbrews there, though I do remember the night an angry ejected patron emptied six rounds into the crowded lobby and failed to hit anyone. I went to a posh wedding reception there this year and watched the bridal waltz in the same room where I once watched Lux Interior masturbate on stage looking up Poison Ivy's miniskirt. How times change.
> Ooops :icon_offtopic:
> 
> DB



I don't remember The Loft very well. I remember walking in, tho walking out... blank..... which is strange 'coz I can remember the kebab joint across the road real well....


----------



## kook (23/11/07)

Snippet from todays WA Business News:

Oz Brewing turns to sheds as ale fizzles
After less than a year as a listed company and just weeks after pouring the first beer at its Fremantle outlet Mad Monk, micro brewer Oz Brewing has conceded the craft beer business has gone flat and bought a shed and transportable home company in an effort to bolster its share price. The West


----------



## sathid (23/11/07)




----------



## amita (23/11/07)

kook said:


> Snippet from todays WA Business News:
> 
> Oz Brewing turns to sheds as ale fizzles
> After less than a year as a listed company and just weeks after pouring the first beer at its Fremantle outlet Mad Monk, micro brewer Oz Brewing has conceded the craft beer business has gone flat and bought a shed and transportable home company in an effort to bolster its share price. The West




are we surprised????


----------



## Beer Guy (23/11/07)

"de lurk"

Beer n sheds natural progression. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071123/pdf/3160crfdwzz8q1.pdf


----------



## Whistlingjack (23/11/07)

I am surprised by the notion that the craftbrewing industry has gone flat. 

Oz Brewing had to do something to stop the drain, but after only six weeks of making beer, I think they should give it more time as a new player in the market before making such comments.

Full article

WJ


----------



## dig (23/11/07)

How much were they expecting to make in two weeks of trading? To quote Matt Donelan of St Peters Brewery, "I'm ten years into a three year plan. It's a get rich slow scheme"


----------



## kook (23/11/07)

It's a strange move to make, unless its purely symbolic and intended to drive down the share price of competitors, reducing the market space. It doesn't seem to have had much impact so far though, only GRB is down.

edit: Infact I can't see how this fits well for either private or commercial investors. For those looking to diversify in certain sectors it makes it difficult to classify the principal activity and goal of the company. It also creates negative press for the sector, potentially resulting in further loss of shareholder confidence. If the returns from the shed business are good in the short-medium term though it could be good for those who want to recoup some losses and sell up.


----------



## dig (23/11/07)

Yeah, so Richo, given that you're not doing any brewing, are they going to have you putting up farm sheds and delivering mining dongas?  

Sorry mate. See you next Friday at The Shed (as it'll now be known) for a beer.


----------



## Beer Guy (23/11/07)

Thanks Did for the crack I believe I start brewing in 10days failing that I will make cash dealing the few hundred kilos of hop flowers I am storing.

All jokes aside I fail to understand the negitivity. Mad monk is a subsiduary of oz Brewing as will be the shed co side of things.

There is a great deal of negativity by the WABN in particular to the brewing sector lets not help that along the focus for Mad Monk is beer food and our venue in Freo and our distilling project in Dunsborough.

Beer + Shed = Ozbrewing
Mad Monk does beer
Shedco does sheds

Why are we not asking what the $500,000 for the upstairs of monk or what the $1mill spend on Dunsborough entails 

Anyhow I am off to have a beer in the Shed.
Cheers and beers


----------



## randyrob (23/11/07)

Beer Guy said:


> I will make cash dealing the few hundred kilos of hop flowers I am storing.



interested in sorting out a bulk buy for us at all mate?


----------



## kook (23/11/07)

kook said:


> It's a strange move to make, unless its purely symbolic and intended to drive down the share price of competitors, reducing the market space. It doesn't seem to have had much impact so far though, only GRB is down.
> 
> edit: Infact I can't see how this fits well for either private or commercial investors. For those looking to diversify in certain sectors it makes it difficult to classify the principal activity and goal of the company. It also creates negative press for the sector, potentially resulting in further loss of shareholder confidence. If the returns from the shed business are good in the short-medium term though it could be good for those who want to recoup some losses and sell up.



I should clarify myself here. I do not intend to be negative about Oz Brewing, or Mad Monk. More craftbrew competition in Aus can only help to improve the quality and gain more support for the sector. You seem very passionate about beer Richard and I respect that.

Personally though, I can't see how Oz Brewing acquiring a large portion of a non-exec shareholders business in a completely different market can be viewed positively though? I mean sure, it'll help to increase the profit of Oz Brewing and help Mad Monk during the startup stages, but I don't see how it'll directly benefit the craftbrewing sector. It only generates negative press about the potential for return in the sector.

Maybe theres something as a layman that I don't understand though?


----------



## Beer Guy (23/11/07)

I guess I am not looking at it in a holistic way. I see a company that owns two entities. One makes beer the other sheds. As for my hop flowers I am putting together a forcast out untill may 09 and that will not provide me any gaurantee.

Ultimately I need to get this brewery up and fighting so I can kick some arse and excite the world then we can talk about my beers and leave the Gordon Gecko stuff to wall street.

Cheers and fear no beers beers

Richard from the shed.


----------



## amita (23/11/07)

Beer Guy said:


> I guess I am not looking at it in a holistic way. I see a company that owns two entities. One makes beer the other sheds. As for my hop flowers I am putting together a forcast out untill may 09 and that will not provide me any gaurantee.
> 
> Ultimately I need to get this brewery up and fighting so I can kick some arse and excite the world then we can talk about my beers and leave the Gordon Gecko stuff to wall street.
> 
> ...




Good on ya Richard,

when people invest in business its mostly about making money,leave that part to others, fence sitters enough in the world.
the share holders will be happy when their shares go up and I dont htink they give a stuff about how its made anyway......

I support anybody who is following his/her passion and wish you well!
liked your beer last weekend so be back for more!


cheers amita


----------



## winkle (23/11/07)

Richard,
any chance of one of your brews being on when I'm loitering with intent in Freo around the ides of March?


----------



## Millet Man (23/11/07)

Beer Guy said:


> Ultimately I need to get this brewery up and fighting so I can kick some arse and excite the world then we can talk about my beers and leave the Gordon Gecko stuff to wall street.
> 
> Cheers and fear no beers beers
> 
> Richard from the shed.


That's the way it is Richard, it takes a while to get a brewery up and running and that is the focus of this forum. :beer: 

It's been about 6 weeks since we dismantled and started relocating our brewery and (office of gas safety willing) we will be back in production next week just as our beer stocks run out - talk about cutting it fine!  

There is always a need to keep the money flowing to keep the beer flowing so nothing wrong with alternate cash flow streams. Had a good chat about this topic to the brewers from Bright Brewery and Moo Brew last week over dinner (and a few other guys from bigger brewers) when they were on the Ballarat Uni course/tour and there are many ways to skin the cat. Being an ex-miner myself the donger business should be a good cash cow.  

Hope you're brewing soon (I should be brewing again in 4 days).

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Beer Guy (24/11/07)

The last few weeks have been like swimming through wet concrete and I am getting very imp[atient but as soon as I get back into the brewhouse I am sure balance will be brought back to the force. Excise inspection is tuesday 24th, boiler commisioned on Monday (it's sat idle for 2 years) hope that will do well. Brewing the tanks full for the late january beer launches. Thanks for the view points laughs (Dig) and support.

March I will have a very special beer that will be ready to emerge from conditioning so winkle i look forward to some loitering.

I love the view and surrounds of Moo Brew is OJ still brewing up a storm ? last time I saw him was AIBA 06 and I was absolutley shattered from a couple of sherbets the night before( another story)

cheers and vote beer 07 beers.

PS Randy Rob I can help you out with that allthough flowers are getting tough to source and the moment and I have had to rework most of my planned styles at least a few times each owing to the shortage have you tried going to some of the hop suppliers direct?


----------



## Kai (24/11/07)

Monday! Excellent. I'll keep my ear out for any loud explosions coming from south street. Good luck with the commissioning. 

I dropped in to the monk again last night. The venison chorizo pizza was so spicy it made me cry.


----------



## Beer Guy (24/11/07)

Kai said:


> Monday! Excellent. I'll keep my ear out for any loud explosions coming from south street. Good luck with the commissioning.
> 
> I dropped in to the monk again last night. The venison chorizo pizza was so spicy it made me cry.



"Evil Laugh" wait for the chilli beer.


----------



## BottleBitch (24/11/07)

Kai said:


> Monday! Excellent. I'll keep my ear out for any loud explosions coming from south street. Good luck with the commissioning.
> 
> I dropped in to the monk again last night. The venison chorizo pizza was so spicy it made me cry.





That was pretty funny Kai, I have never seen someone sweat out of thier eyes before and Richo I dont know how many times that I have to say this but its HOP CONES not HOP FLOWERS,heheheeheh.

Cheers and Beers 

Brett


----------



## Beer Guy (25/11/07)

Sorry B man was smoking the flowers again.
PS miss the PML


----------



## mika (9/2/08)

So went along to Mad Monk tonight with some friends in tow to check it all out.

Only 3 beers on tap <_< 

Thought, Well I'll ask the waitress and give this Richard fellow a ribbing...



> Mika: "So is Richard Moroney about tonight ?"
> 
> Waitress (looking a bit sheepish) "Umm...Richard's not working here anymore...he quit earlier this week"
> 
> ...



What Gives ?

As it stands we tried all three beers available, none of which were thought to be much better than 'Just beer', that from Me, a Kit brewer and an Old School beer drinker

Food was OK, place seemed to be fairly empty at the peak period, even when I strolled past an hour or so later not a lot seemed to be going on. I don't quite understand why it shouldn't work, it's got the location. The Cafe license might be holding them back a tad, but I guess you'd need more beer if you wanted to run it more pub like.

Just my 2c.


----------



## dig (9/2/08)

Wow, that's amazing. I wonder what happened to Big Richo...


----------



## ausdb (9/2/08)

He's not heading down Margs way is he?


----------



## dig (9/2/08)

ausdb said:


> He's not heading down Margs way is he?


I don't think so. He would have seen the job ad as it went out to all IBD members in WA... Maybe he is!

So, two beers were made at Gage and the new one by Richo. That's one beer in 18 months. Working you a bit hard were they big guy?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/2/08)

Probably busy putting sheds up.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (10/2/08)

I went to the Mad Monk in January this year on a trip to WA. I was pretty dissapointed. Only two beers on tap and we had to wait to be seated and served. It was 11am and no-one was there. 

Looks like a lot of money has gone into it, but there is no real push behind it. The staff looked bored and uninterested. I asked the (very) tall barman about the beer, and he couldn't tell me anything about them apart that they were brewed on site.

The beers were very similar and not very different from anything else on offer. 

IMO - It looks like they have tried to do everything at once and haven't done less then a perfect job of each. It appeared that they had a bakery there also.

The KISS principle applies and hasn't been implemented here. Sorry, but it just doesn't work in its current configuration.


----------



## Beer Guy (12/2/08)

Ahmm thanks Dig nope I had to leave in a hurry to move 600km closer to parents. I will be in Perth for a little while longer it is a private family matter, I do not wish to go into details however I will try as much as possible to remain involved with the industry. I have left Monk on good terms. As for the beers I will have the Rauch out in the next week or two. The plan was always to keep releasing beers of increasing complexity starting with the pedestrian and increasing the complexity of new releases over time.

For the 100 IBU 9000000EBC 20%ABV guys sorry you didn't get appeased. I will quite firmly say though that it does piss me a f n truckload that some of you have no patience. Cast your mind back to creatures opening it was a shambles HOWEVER look at it now it is an institution. Monk is 15weeks old. I dont have control on front of house and the licence does suck and the beers are for the masses and the seats are uncomfortable and the sun is to hot and the wind is to windy.
"Rant Over"
As for the supporters thank you. I was really looking forward to implementing my dream of a Beer Cafe with 14 beers of a wide spectrum however my family comes well and truly first.

Richard. out.


----------



## Kai (12/2/08)

Best of luck with family matters, rich. I'll be round for a rauch sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## kook (12/2/08)

Hope everything works out for you Richard. I hope someone can continue your dream there, or that some day you can continue that at another location. I'll have to head down in a fortnight and try the rauch.


----------



## pbrosnan (12/2/08)

Seems we have another brewer who doesn't appreciate some of the criticisms leveled here. Shades of the Tanglehead thread. Still I can understand his frustration, there's a hell of a lot of experts here ...


----------



## dig (12/2/08)

Thoughts are with you Richo. Best of luck and I'm sure we'll see your name pop up in beer circles again.


----------



## sinkas (12/2/08)

pbrosnan said:


> Seems we have another brewer who doesn't appreciate some of the criticisms leveled here. Shades of the Tanglehead thread. Still I can understand his frustration, there's a hell of a lot of experts here ...



Show some respect, the poor bastard has had to quite his job for family reasons,
Furthermore, he has been helpful on this forum, and ingeneral has been quite matter og fact about the criticizm, and taken some of it on board, unlike the other geezer you allude to.


----------



## Goat (12/2/08)

pbrosnan - There is a vast difference between this and the Tanglehead thread, which I thought would be obvious. Beer Guy copped the criticism (a lot of it cheap shots IMO), and took it on with good grace.

Beer Guy - I hope things work out well for you and your family.

(but I wont be racing down there for the rauch - I like to keep bacon OUT of my beer  ! )


----------



## sathid (12/2/08)

I'm sorry to hear that Richard. I really enjoyed the Epic when I visited, and was really looking forward to the rest of your brews coming out. Any idea if they still plan on releasing more beers?

Will you be brewing at home at all?

Good luck!


----------



## pbrosnan (12/2/08)

sinkas said:


> Show some respect, the poor bastard has had to quite his job for family reasons,
> Furthermore, he has been helpful on this forum, and ingeneral has been quite matter og fact about the criticizm, and taken some of it on board, unlike the other geezer you allude to.



I think you misinterpreted or possibly misrepresented me, I certainly have some sympathy for Richards sentiments as expressed in this sentence 

"I will quite firmly say though that it does piss me a f n truckload that some of you have no patience".

And I think you have lost it a bit with comments like "Show some respect, the poor bastard has had to quite his job for family reasons," which are quite frankly insulting.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (12/2/08)

I thought this thread was about the Mad Monk brewery. It is not a personal attack on the brewer but merely feedback on how things are working at the moment. Constructive criticism is a healthy thing. I am sorry to hear that you had to leave Richard and I hope all is well or at least on the mend.


----------



## sinkas (12/2/08)

pbrosnan said:


> I think you misinterpreted or possibly misrepresented me, I certainly have some sympathy for Richards sentiments as expressed in this sentence
> 
> "I will quite firmly say though that it does piss me a f n truckload that some of you have no patience".
> 
> And I think you have lost it a bit with comments like "Show some respect, the poor bastard has had to quite his job for family reasons," which are quite frankly insulting.




To save a slagging match, I will concede that it it possible I misinterpreted your post, so sorry if I did, in future, maybe shy away from making terse comments, no matter how supportive you believe they are in a sensitive topic.


----------



## Beer Guy (12/2/08)

Hey all didn't mean to start a slinging match. I may have been a bit sensiitive to some just other beers comment honestly though the beers are clean are and drinkable and for the developed crafty beer drinker a little wanting that does not make them bad though. The message in all this is that we are as craft beer purists do want and are demanding beers that are bigger than the norm. 

We represent 2% of the beer drinkers. We need to train the 98% how to appreciate beer that makes them step out of their comfort zone. So if you go to Freo go to all her brew pubs and breweries and then visit the Freo doctor bottleshop and take some home with you and educate others in your sphere of influence.

If you complain that you had to have a seat to drink at Mad Monk ok exercise your right to free speech to the government of WA and the local councils that make us comply with such useless and stupid legislation.

Mad Monk could easily make alot more revenue selling fish and chips and VB and importing cheap processed food from third world countries but it is not. It is trying to make it's own food and bread where possible and do alot more and yes it is still a way from finding it's feet. 

Constructive and honest feedback is welcomed by all brewers and business and the folks at Monk take it all on board but they are trying to reach for the stars for the benifit of all.

I am scouring the salvage yards now for a AG HB setup as if I don't brew a little piece of me will dissapear. Beer is as much a part of the human spirit as love and to share a beer or three is the greatest simple pleasure I can think of. All of us as brewers are passionate and we brew not just for the obvious but to share a insight into our soul, that is why I like this forum and the right to express an opinion.

Cheers for your well wishes all and remember that when we pick up a beer instead of a bullet or bomb we make the world a better place.


----------



## pbrosnan (12/2/08)

Beer Guy said:


> though the beers are clean are and drinkable and for the developed crafty beer drinker a little wanting that does not make them bad though.
> 
> Constructive and honest feedback is welcomed by all brewers and business and the folks at Monk take it all on board but they are trying to reach for the stars for the benifit of all.



These are the two parts of Richard's post that I personally applaud. My comments were intended to be ironic, I do think that we need to cut people a bit of slack. Just because someone is making a product doesn't mean they have to put up with the being the butt of unbalanced opinion. Constructive criticism not point scoring. Best of luck Richard.


----------



## winkle (14/2/08)

Good luck with whatever you do next Richard. Sorry I'll not meet up with you for a few in March.


----------



## big_alk (14/2/08)

pbrosnan said:


> These are the two parts of Richard's post that I personally applaud. My comments were intended to be ironic, I do think that we need to cut people a bit of slack. Just because someone is making a product doesn't mean they have to put up with the being the butt of unbalanced opinion. Constructive criticism not point scoring. Best of luck Richard.



well said, both of you!

Best of luck Richo in whatever you end up doing. 
Let's hope whoever takes over the mash paddle at Mad Monk gets the support they need to make great beers... and sells them too!

Allan
(the Tanglehead Geezer)


----------



## Simon W (26/1/09)

_Mad Monk brewery-kitchen in Fremantle has at last gained a permit so
customers can now be served a drink without a meal, indoors and on the
terrace. The brewer's line-up: Epic English-style bitter, Aus pale ale, Rogue
kolsch, Freja Belgian ale, Stone German-style smoked beer, Centurion porter
and Samudra India pale ale._
- Vic Crossland, FRESH, The West Australian 22/01/09


----------



## TerritoryBrew (10/2/09)

Simon W said:


> _Mad Monk brewery-kitchen in Fremantle has at last gained a permit so
> customers can now be served a drink without a meal, indoors and on the
> terrace. The brewer's line-up: Epic English-style bitter, Aus pale ale, Rogue
> kolsch, Freja Belgian ale, Stone German-style smoked beer, Centurion porter
> ...



Well I went down to Mad Monk again last night. Ordered the beers at the bar and 30 minutes later we hadn't been served the beers to the table, so we left and went to Clancy's. Very disappointed. I don't think I will try my luck again. It was a Monday night and there would have been about 30 people and there was probably about 5 bar staff. 

:angry:


----------



## hewy (16/2/09)

Was in WA for holidays last week and stopped in at Mad monk last sunday.

It was just before lunch time and as such was not busy at all.

Told the waitress we just wanted drinks, no problems there.

Ordered a tasting tray. about 15 mins later the thing shows up.

"Oh you dont have a copy of the beer tasting notes? I will go and grab one for you" never saw the guy again.

So from memory I would say the english mild?? was a beauty. Well balanced nice hop presence, definitely my favourite. 

Unfortunately I cant really rememebr a lot of the other beers. Rauchbeer was my first of taste of the style. and yep it tasted smoked, dont know if I could drink a lot of rauchbeer.

While we were tasting a plate of bread and olives arrives, we advised the waitress we did not order that. Who knows how that managed to appear on our order.

One thing I did notice wrt the service is that staff seem unable to prioritise correctly.

e.g. girl taking order for a table of 6, table cloth flies off a number of tables away (in a near empty establishment) she runs off and deals with that instead of sticking with taking the order then dealing with the cloth. It just seems that the priorities arent correctly dealt with. The customer should be first - flying table cloths can wait.

In summary, I think the beers are good - it would be nice to be able to order your beer receive it in your hand then go sit down. Hence avoiding the service. Perhaps this isnt possible with the licensing arrangements?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (16/2/09)

hewy said:


> Was in WA for holidays last week and stopped in at Mad monk last sunday.
> 
> It was just before lunch time and as such was not busy at all.
> 
> ...




..but Hewy thats typilcal service in Perth, you were lucky.


----------



## mika (10/5/09)

Simon W said:


> _Mad Monk brewery-kitchen in Fremantle has at last gained a permit so
> customers can now be served a drink without a meal, indoors and on the
> terrace. The brewer's line-up: Epic English-style bitter, Aus pale ale, Rogue
> kolsch, Freja Belgian ale, Stone German-style smoked beer, Centurion porter
> ...



Been meaning to post for this for a while. Was down in Freo on 27th of March, was told then that I could only get beer with a meal. I walked off on the waitress whilst she turned to reach for the menu.


----------



## Mercs Own (10/5/09)

mika said:


> Been meaning to post for this for a while. Was down in Freo on 27th of March, was told then that I could only get beer with a meal. I walked off on the waitress whilst she turned to reach for the menu.



Strange - I was ther last week of Feb and had no problem getting a beer or three without a meal - well I did have a littlle problem and that is the very very very average service and long wait time for one beer?!??!!! I waited about 15 minutes or so for a beer while I watched the waitress who took my order and the barman have a chat and a flirt and look like they were trying to keep busy without actually doing anything or serving anyone. Mind you there were about 11 people in the place not including me so they were run off their feet :blink:


----------



## brendanos (10/5/09)

They've always had a section of the restaurant (front outdoor corner) reserved for drinkers only, though the number of drinking only patrols they are allowed is dictated by their overall customers (usually 10% i think?), so if the place is full, the drinking area can be too. I haven't heard of a change to their license and would think it's more likely that Vic got a lil bit mixed up, but will ask the boss next time I see him!


----------



## big d (10/5/09)

Still on my list of must visit breweries although im rather apprehensive.At the end of the day if its lacking then i will either go to Clancys or Little Creatures.Not forgeting the Sail and Anchor of course.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Mercs Own (12/5/09)

I read somewhere that the brewery is going great guns and they are about to put in two new fermenters to cope with demand. I thing that is great news for Freo and beer lovers - I hope the service is being upgraded also then this could be the kick arse place to be!

http://www.microbrewing.com.au/default.asp...p;pagetype=news


----------



## Katherine (12/5/09)

I still have not being there but drive by quite often always people there!


----------



## eamonnfoley (12/5/09)

Mercs Own said:


> I read somewhere that the brewery is going great guns and they are about to put in two new fermenters to cope with demand. I thing that is great news for Freo and beer lovers - I hope the service is being upgraded also then this could be the kick arse place to be!




I've always thought they were pretty good without being outstanding. Enjoyed their australian pale ale, and english pale ale. the rauch and kolsch could do with a bit of work. Gets a tick for not selling macro beers along with theirs.


----------

